# Como se debe conectar el lm35



## victor2009 (May 16, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro:

En este momento estamos realizando un proyecto que consiste en un stema de temeratura, pero tenemos un problema con el lm35.
He estado revisando información hacerca del sensor pero tengo algunas preguntas que espero y me las puedan resolver:

-como conectar el lm35 al pic para obtener 10mv por grado?
-el lm35 tiene tiempo de retardo para la muestra de la temperatura?, lo que pasa es que estamos usando un termometro para comparar la temperatura que sale del lm35 y segun se este termometro tiene un sensor tipo k y entrega una respuesta rapida de la temperatura.


----------



## andresarev (May 20, 2009)

Hola, debido a que la señal generada por el LM 35 maneja niveles de voltaje tan bajos; lo mejor es usar un circuito para amplificar la señal. Dicha señal se debe conectar al ADC del micro. En el siguiente link veras un foro sobre este tema...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sensor-temperatura-lm35-1783/


----------



## alexus (May 20, 2009)

ni idea de como hacerlo pero te podes bajar datasheet del componente:

www.datasheet4u.com

si hice mal en colocar el link editen y disculpen la molestia.


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Abr 4, 2010)

hola que tal soy nuevo aqui. necesito que me ayuden con un diseño de un sensor te temperatura en el cual utilice el LM35 y el 555


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2010)

Darwyn Jose dijo:


> hola que tal soy nuevo aqui. necesito que me ayuden con un diseño de un sensor te temperatura en el cual utilice el LM35 y el 555


¿ Y que ideas propones ?

Primero busca información o ejemplos por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Y cuando tengas dudas ! Preguntá ¡

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------

